# Apple for 5 years and want to return to Android



## Virtual Blue (Nov 8, 2019)

I was looking to upgrade to the iPhone 11/ or 11 Pro Max but finding it hard to justify the cost.
The 11 is just 'okay' and the Pro Max is priced too much for what it is.

I'm liking the Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus - it has everything I want in a phone and more.
My last Android phone was the Nexus 5 and that was years and years ago

I'm balls deep into the iOS ecosystem, have most Apple things except for the shitty Apple Watch, and around 180 GB of data on their iCloud.

If I get the Galaxy Note 10 Plus is it a pain? Would I need to start all over? Can Apple Cloud be linked to an Android device? What's the alternative to Apple Cloud? Is it good?

And what about the alternative to Apple Pay and how does it fare>?


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2019)

For what it's worth I was in a very similar situation to you - been using Apple for years and years but couldn't justify the cost of the new iPhone at the time so went down the Android route

I'm now back on Apple - with a new but older model . . . never again


----------



## 8ball (Nov 8, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> For what it's worth I was in a very similar situation to you - been using Apple for years and years but couldn't justify the cost of the new iPhone at the time so went down the Android route
> 
> I'm now back on Apple - with a new but older model . . . never again



I've toyed with the idea of Android at times..


----------



## High Voltage (Nov 8, 2019)

8ball said:


> I've toyed with the idea of Android at times..



Some of the phones look great and a LOT of the pictures that editor's taken on his Android summit are truly stunning - far better than the Apple phone

It's just that they doing work how I want them to work. I'M NOT PREPARED TO LEARN NEW TRICKS EITHER (I know ) and as long as there's a cheaper but older "new" phone option then that's where I'll stick. But I'm NOT forking out a grand for a fucking phone


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 8, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> I was looking to upgrade to the iPhone 11/ or 11 Pro Max but finding it hard to justify the cost.
> The 11 is just 'okay' and the Pro Max is priced too much for what it is.
> 
> I'm liking the Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus - it has everything I want in a phone and more.
> ...



Not an Apple user, but download the Apple Cloud onto a desktop, and use the Google utility to sync it to your Gmail account. 

You can use Google pay everywhere you can Apple.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> I was looking to upgrade to the iPhone 11/ or 11 Pro Max but finding it hard to justify the cost.
> The 11 is just 'okay' and the Pro Max is priced too much for what it is.
> 
> I'm liking the Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus - it has everything I want in a phone and more.
> ...



The 11 is pretty good and although not cheap, I don't think it's ludicrously expensive for what it is. The Pro/Pro Max however - I agree they're overpriced for the small added value you get (mainly camera)

That said, there are loads of alternatives on Android to Apple iCloud. Google Photos (which I use anyway on iOS), and Google Drive, Dropbox, etc.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 8, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> The 11 is pretty good and although not cheap, I don't think it's ludicrously expensive for what it is. The Pro/Pro Max however - I agree they're overpriced for the small added value you get (mainly camera)
> 
> That said, there are loads of alternatives on Android to Apple iCloud. Google Photos (which I use anyway on iOS), and Google Drive, Dropbox, etc.



I will have another look at the 11.
I really can't be arsed with a move away from iOS or learn new tricks - this is pure laziness. 
iOS is great for this reason...its at snail pace compared to Android (suits my learning ability )


----------



## dessiato (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm in the process of deciding whether to buy an ipad or a Samsung. My wife has a new ipad  (one week old) and an ipad 1. The quality and ease of use is fantastic.

I love my Samsung phone. I need a new tablet. 

I don't know what to choose so I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 8, 2019)

I could maybe sympathise, but the phone you are thinking about moving to is also over a grand, so....

The new cameras on the iPhones are great, even the standard 11 takes stunning photos, so if you don't need the Pro, then the 11 should do the job, and is considerably cheaper, than the other phone you're looking at.

P.S. The Apple watch is fucking great!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 8, 2019)

cybershot said:


> I could maybe sympathise, but the phone you are thinking about moving to is also over a grand, so....
> 
> The new cameras on the iPhones are great, even the standard 11 takes stunning photos, so if you don't need the Pro, then the 11 should do the job, and is considerably cheaper, than the other phone you're looking at.
> 
> P.S. The Apple watch is fucking great!



Did you upgrade your iPhone X? I think we got ours  around the same time.
The thing that is stopping me in getting the 11 is the display - I'm so use to the X's OLED screen...I read the 11 is a bit of a downgrade.

As for the Apple Watch, I'm old school (but I was very wrong with the Airpods - they're great).


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2019)

I've just upgraded to the S10 and I love the camera. To be honest it's the only thing I care about when I chose a phone and this really is hitting the mark for me. I can't use the Apple OS everyone else in my house is on iScone, it's all wrong, like trying to use a left hander hockey stick to play right handed with.

Leave that bellendry place and come back and join the future on Android brother  you know it's right

I got a free set of galaxy buds with mine too which I have become very fond of.


----------



## dessiato (Nov 9, 2019)

I bought the ipad today. The Samsung was cheaper but just didn't feel as good. It was a close run thing though. I twice had the Samsung at the cash desk desk, but the ipad...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 9, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I bought the ipad today. The Samsung was cheaper but just didn't feel as good. It was a close run thing though. I twice had the Samsung at the cash desk desk, but the ipad...



From my understand Apple put more work into making a tablet specific OS for iPad then Google do with Android.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> From my understand Apple put more work into making a tablet specific OS for iPad then Google do with Android.


Somebody at work was telling me that iOS is the best thing for tablets. What's so good about it?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> Did you upgrade your iPhone X? I think we got ours  around the same time.





Virtual Blue said:


> The thing that is stopping me in getting the 11 is the display - I'm so use to the X's OLED screen...I read the 11 is a bit of a downgrade.
> 
> As for the Apple Watch, I'm old school (but I was very wrong with the Airpods - they're great).



I still have the x.

It does everything I want out of it still apart from low light photos. The battery isn’t as good as it was on day one but still easily gets me through a day even with some heavy usage while travelling on train and using AirPods for 2 hours a day min.

I’ll wait until next year. The 11’s not having 5G was the main problem. I couldn’t justify throwing close to a grand on a handset without it really if only to futureproof myself somewhat as there is no way I can afford to upgrade every year.

 I seem to go for a 3 year cycle currently and would like to try and keep it that way.

In terms of the screen my OH has the 11 standard and from my point of view I think I could live without the OLED if it came to it. I might change my mind on excessive use but on the occasional use where I’ve picked it up the screen hasn’t bothered me. It’s clearly a better phone than the x which is nice to see for once to be honest as in previous years you’d probably not notice that much of a difference but it’s much better than the x. so I imagine the pro performs even better.

which also gives me confidence next years handset with the added 5G will be a well worth upgrade from the X.

it’s worth taking into account if you get the Samsung online or whatever you have your 14 day cooling off period. If you hate it. Which I think you might because I think you’ve tied yourself into the Apple eco system too much. Then you can at least get your money back.

if you had said you simply couldn’t afford Apple handset then I’d have said different. Yes there will be short to long term pain getting everything shifted but that’s the price to pay if you can no longer justify the cost.

You can afford to still drop close to a grand so ultimately I think the price vs faff of re doing everything will be too much pain.

Although I’d love to be proofed wrong on this.

ETA: on the plus side 200GB google storage costs the same as Apple and using the google app on the iPhone should transfer all your data quickly and easily. Your AirPods will also work but without the touch features. I guess the main thing after that is how much you’ve spent on premium apps that you’d have to spend again from the google store.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2019)

Get an unlocked Huawei P30 (or Pro) and enjoy a bloody amazing phone with one of the very very best cameras you can buy and an incredible battery life for just £450

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Display-Sm...41W6A7AV1Z2&psc=1&refRID=RMFY8FQS141W6A7AV1Z2


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Get an unlocked Huawei P30 (or Pro) and enjoy a bloody amazing phone with one of the very very best cameras you can buy and an incredible battery life for just £450
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Display-Sm...41W6A7AV1Z2&psc=1&refRID=RMFY8FQS141W6A7AV1Z2



You even get an OLED screen


----------



## dessiato (Nov 10, 2019)

I’ve found a major irritant with my iPad. I cannot send files from one to the other via Bluetooth. Apparently there’s apps that will allow this though.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 10, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I’ve found a major irritant with my iPad. I cannot send files from one to the other via Bluetooth. Apparently there’s apps that will allow this though.


Can’t you share using Airdrop for that?


----------



## dessiato (Nov 10, 2019)

Lazy Llama said:


> Can’t you share using Airdrop for that?


I don’t know. I’d assumed I could send a file directly from my Samsung to iPad via Bluetooth as I’ve done with other devices. From what I’ve been reading you can only transfer files to WiFi or internet connected machines.


----------



## Don Troooomp (Nov 10, 2019)

I have three Android units, the first being a cheap and nasty Samsung I use for satnav and other battery hammering stuff, the second a Samsung Note 9 I use for work (when I'm employed), browsing, and serious stuff, the last is a Samsung Tab S5 I use for most of my internet time, word, and whatever else needs a lot of typing. The keyboard case makes it efficient and easy to use.
I took a serious look at the ipads before I bought the tab, but they just didn't compare on price, ability, and accessories.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2019)

High Voltage said:


> Some of the phones look great and a LOT of the pictures that editor's taken on his Android summit are truly stunning - far better than the Apple phone
> 
> It's just that they doing work how I want them to work. I'M NOT PREPARED TO LEARN NEW TRICKS EITHER (I know ) and as long as there's a cheaper but older "new" phone option then that's where I'll stick. But I'm NOT forking out a grand for a fucking phone



Yeah, the Galactic Wotsit and certain other models definitely have it sewn up if you want really good quality pics from a phone.  I’m not big into photography so that’s not a big draw for me.

I wouldn’t personally look at the newest iPhone either - am posting this from a 5s and have no intentions of changing it any time soon.  The prices have gone insane and I’m not sure what you get for it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 10, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I don’t know. I’d assumed I could send a file directly from my Samsung to iPad via Bluetooth as I’ve done with other devices.


Ah yeah, Airdrop’s an Apple only thing, I think.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2019)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> From my understand Apple put more work into making a tablet specific OS for iPad then Google do with Android.


Google have pretty much given up on tablets. Samsung keep theirs going, and then there's cheap ones, but that's about it.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I don’t know. I’d assumed I could send a file directly from my Samsung to iPad via Bluetooth as I’ve done with other devices. From what I’ve been reading you can only transfer files to WiFi or internet connected machines.


This is what happens when you enter the daft world of apple.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> This is what happens when you enter the daft world of apple.


They call it a walled garden. With sheep keeping the grass down.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> They call it a walled garden. With sheep keeping the grass down.


Bit like telly-tubby land


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2019)

dessiato said:


> I don’t know. I’d assumed I could send a file directly from my Samsung to iPad via Bluetooth as I’ve done with other devices. From what I’ve been reading you can only transfer files to WiFi or internet connected machines.



Never had the need to do that over Bluetooth.  Maybe that's a niche requirement for which you'll need to endure the horror of downloading an app.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Bit like telly-tubby land



Is there a wall round the edge of telly-tubby land?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Google have pretty much given up on tablets. Samsung keep theirs going, and then there's cheap ones, but that's about it.



google dropping the ball on a project. So very unlike them.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2019)

Using Dropbox or something you can use as a go between to sync and then download directly to the device (if that’s where you ultimately want it stored) is probably at your best bet.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Nov 10, 2019)

I switched from apple to android about three years ago, other cloud stuff is better than apples because it's free (google photos for err photos, dropbox or one drive for everything else) - apple do that thing which forces you to pay upgrade. Never used airdrop so don't miss that.

Not having facetime if people you speak to a lot are on apple can be a pain in arse. Can use duo, zoom etc but it isn't quite as easy, have to tell people to set themselves up first.

The other downside was that, as I ported number to a new contract on an android device, people were still able to send imessages to me for some reason, although obviously I couldn't receive them, but the sender didn't get a failed message alert or anything, so for ages people would phone me to moan that I hadn't responded to messages that I'd never received.

Don't really regret switching though. Then again it wouldn't bother me much to move back. All just phones aren't they, all much of a much


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Apple's 'sexist' credit card probed by regulator

Another reason to leave this betamax platform


----------



## mauvais (Nov 10, 2019)

Proper Tidy said:


> The other downside was that, as I ported number to a new contract on an android device, people were still able to send imessages to me for some reason, although obviously I couldn't receive them, but the sender didn't get a failed message alert or anything, so for ages people would phone me to moan that I hadn't responded to messages that I'd never received.


You can go on the Apple website and deregister your number, but obviously you have to know it's happening.


----------



## Ming (Nov 11, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Apple's 'sexist' credit card probed by regulator
> 
> Another reason to leave this betamax platform


To be fair Betamax was a better format (my parents got a Betamax video recorder on my 12 year olds advice and then I realized I’d fucked myself because there was fuck all tapes at the local video library).


----------

